# Practice Make for a Winner :)



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Practicing closeups...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! I especially love the last one


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome! What kinda camera are you using??


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Canon PowerShot SD500


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

no wonder your pics look so good!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Practice Makes Perfect! Those are some great Shots!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You should enter the photo contest


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

MP has some competition i see. 

awesome shots!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL rams! Great shots!

Yeah, you should enter in the photo contest!


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

Great shots, turn off the flash though, it makes for perfect pictures!


----------

